
Proof of Luck: fairly distributed coin with no mining (2014) - wslh
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=442626.0
======
wslh
More recent discussion:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1087219.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1087219.0)

